# pig's killed by an unidentified animal.. help please.



## duckhunter6

had 7 small pigs penned up..  all between 10 and 20lbs. 3 got killed and 1 got injured last night. they where found 10yrds from the pen, but had not been eatin. they all had big lacerations around the head and necks. the pen is atleast 4 1/2 feet tall.. i never underestimate wild animals but i cant see a coyote jumpin back out of the pen with a pig in its mouth and not consuming them. my pen is located about 300yrds off the river.  any advice would be helpfull.


----------



## Nicodemus

You check for tracks?


----------



## red dragon

maybe a moutain lion or a bobcat


----------



## duckhunter6

the neighbors have dogs so this could be one of theirs, but around the pen is all grass.. so it was hard to find anything noticeable.. sorry for the quality of the pic..


----------



## Nicodemus

Don`t sound like a canine attack.


----------



## duckhunter6

here it is


----------



## duckhunter6

red dragon said:


> maybe a moutain lion or a bobcat



i agree i think it was a cat for sure, im leaning more towards a panther.. heard their has been sightings of one in the area before.


----------



## ButcherTony

yota


----------



## duckhunter6

i agree i def think the track is from dog or yota, but i dnt understand why a yota would not eat the pigs???


----------



## satman32935

id say dog


----------



## duckhunter6

here's some nasty cuts.. ???


----------



## Nicodemus

Were there any bite marks on the hindquarters of the pigs?


----------



## duckhunter6

no sir none at all, and  they only attacked the sows of that means anything..


----------



## GA DAWG

Dog


----------



## Carolina Diesel

Yotes or dog.... that ain't no cat track. I would say dog, the yotes would of eatin them not jus killed them... jus my 2 cent


----------



## curdogsforhogs

track to wide for a coyote..it would be more narrow and long..dog


----------



## lungbuster123

curdogsforhogs said:


> track to wide for a coyote..it would be more narrow and long..dog



x2 yote tracks are much more narrow. That there was done by a dog.


----------



## gin house

Carolina Diesel said:


> Yotes or dog.... that ain't no cat track. I would say dog, the yotes would of eatin them not jus killed them... jus my 2 cent



x2  a 4 1/2 ft tall pen aint nothin for the right dog, ive got a bmc/pit female that can get out of any pen shes been in, she can climb a 6 ft chain link kenell all day long.  it was a dog wantin to kill and play with them.


----------



## Boneskull

Best bet is your neighbors dogs. A wild animal would have taken them and eaten them. Dogs just kill for the sport of it.
Bone


----------



## catch-n-tie

dog,there was some squeeling going on for sure


----------



## Jester896

dogs just normally shake pigs dead..those are pretty deep cuts..unless it had it by the head/neck...what kind of dog neighbor have


----------



## mbhawkins123

interesting 4 sure


----------



## Bamafan4life

Sasquatch!


----------



## HawgHunterMK

the main thing that threw us off was that the neighbors dogs are chained up and all were still on the chain when we found the dead pigs.....all of our sows were killed one boar was injured we had to put him down....we just confused as to how a dog got in there picked up a 25lb hog up and jumped a 5 ft fence.....(o yea im duckhunter 6 buddy)


----------



## lungbuster123

What kind of dogs? Could have been strays or somthing?


----------



## red dragon

i think it must be a cat that track doesnt mean anything a dog anit and cant jump a fence with a pig in its mouth and cats dont eat alot of there prey they just play with it just like a house cat will play with a mouse and kill it and never eat it that track was probaly just made by a dog running around there


----------



## olcowman

red dragon said:


> i think it must be a cat that track doesnt mean anything a dog anit and cant jump a fence with a pig in its mouth and cats dont eat alot of there prey they just play with it just like a house cat will play with a mouse and kill it and never eat it that track was probaly just made by a dog running around there



Where did you run across this sort of behaviour exhibited by big cats (wild)? I've never heard of a cougar playing around in that manner and whatever made them marks on that pig's head wasn't playing around much. I would guess dogs with what info we have. Was the fence mashed where they may have climbed it a bit or got a foot hold to jump on over? Have you walked the perimeter to make 100% sure something didn't dig under it or find them a spot with a broke wire or two?


----------



## Scott Cain

*dog for sure*

that was a dog track for sure. First of all. there are no big cats. Second of all big cats open up the belly first not the head. Set a  steel trap and you will find out .Scott


----------



## JackJack77

Scott Cain said:


> that was a dog track for sure. *First of all. there are no big cats*. Second of all big cats open up the belly first not the head. Set a  steel trap and you will find out .Scott



I have to disagree on this because I seen a true BIG cat in the wild, sittin in a dirt road just west of Unadilla (Dooly Co.) I have a witness that was with me too, we even turned around and watched it climb an embankment into a cotton field.


----------



## lungbuster123

JackJack77 said:


> I have to disagree on this because I seen a true BIG cat in the wild, sittin in a dirt road just west of Unadilla (Dooly Co.) I have a witness that was with me too, we even turned around and watched it climb an embankment into a cotton field.



Oh boy here we go again


----------



## olcowman

Scott Cain said:


> that was a dog track for sure. First of all. there are no big cats. Second of all big cats open up the belly first not the head. Set a  steel trap and you will find out .Scott



You aint ever going to get me to say they ain't no big cats in Ga, not since the one killed in Troup county turned out to be from the Florida panther strain. For all I know the state is full of them, especially south Ga. I thought big cats kill by grabbing the neck/head and try to choke or break the neck of the prey? And according to eyewitness accounts they then drag the victim off to a more secluded spot to enjoy their meal in private.

This still sounds like dogs to me, wouldn't a cat or even a yote for that matter be quite satisfied with just one of the pigs?


----------



## HawgHunterMK

olcowman said:


> Where did you run across this sort of behaviour exhibited by big cats (wild)? I've never heard of a cougar playing around in that manner and whatever made them marks on that pig's head wasn't playing around much. I would guess dogs with what info we have. Was the fence mashed where they may have climbed it a bit or got a foot hold to jump on over? Have you walked the perimeter to make 100% sure something didn't dig under it or find them a spot with a broke wire or two?



They were in a concrete pin that has 2X6's with about 3inch gaps up until about 5 ft were something could come over.


----------



## tompkinsgil

thats a dog track


----------



## Forced Entry

A bear could reach over the fence and do that kind of damage in one swat....


----------



## dawg2

duckhunter6 said:


> had 7 small pigs penned up..  all between 10 and 20lbs. 3 got killed and 1 got injured last night. they where found 10yrds from the pen, but had not been eatin. they all had big lacerations around the head and necks. the pen is atleast 4 1/2 feet tall.. i never underestimate wild animals but i cant see a coyote jumpin back out of the pen with a pig in its mouth and not consuming them. my pen is located about 300yrds off the river.  any advice would be helpfull.


Are you saying the animal carried the hogs OUT of the pen?  That doesn't sound like a dog.


----------



## duckhunter6

yes i'm saying the animal took the pigs out the pen..  people the dog track is misleading for sure it was the only fresh track in the area, the neighbor has pits but are al chained up, and has one black and tan mixed, but has not showed any agression towards the pigs at all.. one even escaped one time and the dog jus looked at it.. so it wasnt any of the neighbors dogs.. disregard the paw print pic please.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson

thats a ol'fashion, country egg suckin' yard dog


----------



## eWarren19842008

That is a dog track 4 sure. But it just don't sound like a dog attack. My wife's uncle had a 600 lb. steer shut up in a feed lot about
250 yds. from the river. Well one morning he walks outside and there is the steer standin' in the yard with bite marks on the back of the neck with large gaping wounds on the head and front shoulders. A set of claw marks down the back and more bite marks down the spine. We got the steer shut up and measured the depth of the cuts  and bite marks and you could stick your pointer finger completley in and not touch bottom( about 3-4 in. deep). About 2 weeks later my mother-n-law was fishin' about 500 yds. from where the steer was caught and she said that she heard a woman scream. To make a long story short, my wife and I went down there and sat in the truck on a 2path and saw a verrrrrry large brown panther step out about 30yds. and walk toward us about 3 or 4 steps and go in the woods. That was the biggest cat that I had ever seen. I'm leanin towards the panther theory judgin' on the picture. Were they covered with leaves or any kind straw?


----------



## j_seph

chupacabra


----------



## duckhunter6

eWarren19842008 said:


> That is a dog track 4 sure. But it just don't sound like a dog attack. My wife's uncle had a 600 lb. steer shut up in a feed lot about
> 250 yds. from the river. Well one morning he walks outside and there is the steer standin' in the yard with bite marks on the back of the neck with large gaping wounds on the head and front shoulders. A set of claw marks down the back and more bite marks down the spine. We got the steer shut up and measured the depth of the cuts  and bite marks and you could stick your pointer finger completley in and not touch bottom( about 3-4 in. deep). About 2 weeks later my mother-n-law was fishin' about 500 yds. from where the steer was caught and she said that she heard a woman scream. To make a long story short, my wife and I went down there and sat in the truck on a 2path and saw a verrrrrry large brown panther step out about 30yds. and walk toward us about 3 or 4 steps and go in the woods. That was the biggest cat that I had ever seen. I'm leanin towards the panther theory judgin' on the picture. Were they covered with leaves or any kind straw?



no sir, jus three limp pigs..


----------



## Fro1911nut

I could see a dog getting in the pen and doing that, but like other's have said "why" would a dog take them back out of the pen??? 
Whatever did it wasn't after food or u would of found bone's  

Some wild animals have be known to kill for what people described as the "fun" of it. 
Look at the Man Killer of Tasvo (Ghost in the Darkness) Those Lions killed for what appeared to be the sure pleasure of it. No I'm not saying he has lions running around down there, but whatever did this 
1 Wasn't hungry
2 If it just wanted to run/chase why drag them out of the pen?


----------



## trial&error

is that dog track from in or outside of the pen?  Years ago my father in law had something similar happen to his pigs in florida.  His culprit was a bear.  All killed and nothing eaten I'd have doubted him if he weren't a game warden and caught it in the act.


----------



## duckhunter6

trial&error said:


> is that dog track from in or outside of the pen?  Years ago my father in law had something similar happen to his pigs in florida.  His culprit was a bear.  All killed and nothing eaten I'd have doubted him if he weren't a game warden and caught it in the act.



outside the pen on the main trail beside the barn/pen they're kept in.. thats why the dog track is misleadin because the pets walk it


----------



## trial&error

I'm sure a wildlife biologist could do a necropsy and determine what it was.  It may be worth a call to your county extension agent or local game warden.  Especially if you have kids running around there if nothing else for peace of mind.


----------



## duckhunter6

very true, we set up a camera for the remaining hogs of whatever it was decides to return.. hopefully will have some good pics to post soon


----------



## Jester896

eWarren19842008 said:


> Were they covered with leaves or any kind straw?



that would be normal cat type stuff and not a small bobcat.. it probably would have eaten more of one before it killed the others.  I have seen bobcats get in quail flight pens and eat a belly full and kill a bunch more and leave them uncovered.  I have also seen long tailed smaller cats here in SW Georgia..panther probably not but larger than most bobcats...dunno guy


----------



## REDMOND1858

Im guessing you are somewhere close to oaky woods. there are hundreds of bears in that area of the county. dont see why one would reach over a fence for a pig, but i dont know much about bears. I would say either dog or bear. Most likely not a panther though, there are also hundreds of trail cams in that area  and so far no pics of a cat.


----------



## AccUbonD

You could argue by the pic above (by the one pic) as either a large dog or the Hind of a large cat. The two claws are showing only because of mud.


----------



## LEON MANLEY

Do you think the fence would support the weight of a bear?
I don't think a bear could jump over a 5 foot fence.
Something ought to be broken along the fence.


----------



## Nicodemus

Any chance there`s some mean younguns around there, up to no good?


----------



## catch-n-tie

pigs can jump and climb,ive seen them piggy back each other and jump out of our traps 6 feet tall it is possible the pigs got out and were killed on the outside of the pen...check your niebors dogs poop for black content from all the blood and hair...


----------



## wildlifecory

thats dogs, no doubt in my mind


----------



## Bkeepr

If you are on the Flint river or the Hooch down near La Grange, it could have been a bigfoot.  I know of one such attack on hogs in a pen back in the 70s (Alabama), and there is a history of bigfoot activity in the two above areas.


----------



## HawgHunterMK

Nicodemus said:


> Any chance there`s some mean younguns around there, up to no good?



the property is gated so i doubt it


----------



## HawgHunterMK

Bkeepr said:


> If you are on the Flint river or the Hooch down near La Grange, it could have been a bigfoot.  I know of one such attack on hogs in a pen back in the 70s (Alabama), and there is a history of bigfoot activity in the two above areas.


----------



## treemanjohn

Definitely dogs. I have a customer that farms in NC and he had 20 young hogs killed by a pack of 10 dogs


----------



## olcowman

Bkeepr said:


> If you are on the Flint river or the Hooch down near La Grange, it could have been a bigfoot.  I know of one such attack on hogs in a pen back in the 70s (Alabama), and there is a history of bigfoot activity in the two above areas.



I was thinking that all along but didn't want to be the first to say it. Did ya smell something along the lines that'd make a buzzard puke? They say them things stink to high heaven? I'd definately put a trail cam over what is left...


----------



## Bkeepr

Laugh it up, I don't mind.  But if you want to keep the rest of your pigs safe, nail some big long nails through some boards and before nightfall put them all around the pen with the nails up.


----------



## CAL

wildlifecory said:


> thats dogs, no doubt in my mind



I agree,dogs will kill for the fun of it.They will also come back for more too.I would put out some cameras and some steel traps too.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Nicodemus said:


> Any chance there`s some mean younguns around there, up to no good?




thats what first went through my mind


----------



## JamesG

Forced Entry said:


> A bear could reach over the fence and do that kind of damage in one swat....



Now theres a thought.


----------



## JamesG

Jim Thompson said:


> thats what first went through my mind



Could have been a neighbor


----------



## Bkeepr

Here is an article from Coweta county

http://www.bigfootencounters.com/articles/coweta_county05.htm


----------



## dawg2

Occam's Razor comes to mind...also known as "lex parsimoniae" ( the law of parsimony)


----------



## Jester896

dawg2 said:


> Occam's Razor comes to mind...also known as "lex parsimoniae" ( the law of parsimony)



That is straight priceless there


----------



## Rhinomax

is thread is AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!
I can't wait to see trail cam pics....


----------



## meatseeker

Bkeepr said:


> If you are on the Flint river or the Hooch down near La Grange, it could have been a bigfoot.  I know of one such attack on hogs in a pen back in the 70s (Alabama), and there is a history of bigfoot activity in the two above areas.



Thats the silliest thing i've ever heard, everybody knows bigfoot only eats pork thats kosher because it was blessed by a rabbi.

Kidding aside maybe somone saw a good opportunity to try out a hog dog, slipped in and tossed the piglets out of the fence.


----------



## killa86

all theorys aside dogs dont have hands to throw 25 pound pigs over a fence and would not be strong enough to jump with a 25 pound pig in its mouth not sure about a large cat though. most likely mischief or chupacabrayotes,wilddogs would have eaten them mischievious kids/adults would not have taken the evidence with them for dinner.


----------



## schreck_1

That is a ton of conflicting evidence and animal "facts".  Cats in general will kill by bites to the spine and throat.  They generally feed on the hams first.  Coyotes will kill any way they can, but are evidenced by multiple bites and canine slashes with the lack of deep claw marks.  Coyotes will often tear the guts out and chew cartilage, particularly the ears and ends of ribs.  Bears tend to kill by crushing swats with the paws and crushing bites.  All will cache there kills under the right circumstances.  Cats tend to do the best job of concealing the carcass. Bears do the poorest.  Bears will generally gorge themselves with the kill, often to the point of vomiting.  There is often scat and evidence of wallowing at the site of a bear kill.

Dogs are considerably less predictable in all actions.  We've bred enough variety into them and enough of the wild out of them to make them really hard to key hole in their behavior.

It is likely that whatever killed the pigs was interupted and scared off before it could do everything it was going to do (caching, eating, etc)

I spent a few years assessing kill sites for a living.

My vote is dogs or humans.


----------



## schreck_1

Also, you can skin the hog out and look at the underside of the hide and the flesh for trama, blood pooling, etc.  Might give you some clues and is standard necropsy proceedure.


----------



## huntingonthefly

Nicodemus said:


> Any chance there`s some mean younguns around there, up to no good?



maybe they got scairt off fore they could leave with the stash. or some hungry woods hermit? times is hard too!


----------



## Throwback

Bkeepr said:


> If you are on the Flint river or the Hooch down near La Grange, it could have been a bigfoot.  I know of one such attack on hogs in a pen back in the 70s (Alabama), and there is a history of bigfoot activity in the two above areas.



I need a shot of demerol and some clean sheets. 


T


----------



## Burger74

*I cant belive no one has suggested this...*

Chupacabra!!!!


----------



## olcowman

Burger74 said:


> Chupacabra!!!!



Naww... them things don't look like much more'n a souped up mexican possom on the tv. Ain't big enough to be hauling no pig around, besides I think them things is more into chickens and maybe a goat everynow and then?  And it don't fit the m.o. for aliens either... them et types out west are all about cutting off the private parts of cows with surgical like precision. For some reason or another the only aliens we get in the south like to hang out around trailer parks and anal probe a feller after he's had a few beers? 

One thing I do want to throw in is that I have had a some experience with bears before. Being born and spending part of my adult life in east Tennessee I have had them get into my beehives, our smokehouse, our cabin, my chicken coup, the tackroom to eat horse feed, even climbing up on our back deck once to wipe out my wife's birdseed and cat food bins. What I was going to add to the speculation is the fact that in every case there was plenty of evidence left behind, leaving no doubt at all that a bear was the culprit. Not just tracks either, but we always seemed to find lots of hair and often some scat. Bears must like to chew on stuff cause they'd be bite and claw marks on everthing around including doors, anything plastic, electrical wire, even on nearby trees. If they was a little moist spot or the bottom of the chicken coop full of poo they always took a good waller in it. Bears ain't real good about sneaking in covertly, doing some mischief and slipping out without leaving some obvious signs behind. You might can rule out bears if you can't find any collaborating evidence. That way we can concentrate on bigfeet and vampires and such! This is kinda fun anyhow!


----------



## Bkeepr

There is a bigfoot researcher over in Wadley Alabama on the Tallapoosa river where my dad was raised and we grew up camping.  He interviews people who have had sightings and self publishes books.  Of course, many of the people are reluctant to tell anyone anything because they will be considered crazy.  Anyway, he has written several books about bigfoot in central Georgia and Alabama.  When we were kids, our family would camp on the river for sometimes 3 weeks at a time.  It was really thick and unpopulated back then, no Lake Wedowee or rich Atlanta folks to ruin everything down stream like nowadays.  In the early 70's there was a huge logging operation in the area, and afterwards was a series of bigfoot sightings with multiple people seeing them, finding tracks, having them kill livestock or steal food.  I guess they got displaced by the logging.  There have never been bears in the area, not to this day.


----------



## Jester896

nope...I am still leaning toward the Short Stop Bear...reaching over the fence..scooping them and tossing them over to second from the glove...then went back to the clubhouse to waller n scat like and good player would do.


----------



## Throwback

Bkeepr said:


> There is a bigfoot researcher over in Wadley Alabama on the Tallapoosa river where my dad was raised and we grew up camping.  He interviews people who have had sightings and self publishes books.  Of course, many of the people are reluctant to tell anyone anything because they will be considered crazy.  Anyway, he has written several books about bigfoot in central Georgia and Alabama.  When we were kids, our family would camp on the river for sometimes 3 weeks at a time.  It was really thick and unpopulated back then, no Lake Wedowee or rich Atlanta folks to ruin everything down stream like nowadays.  In the early 70's there was a huge logging operation in the area, and afterwards was a series of bigfoot sightings with multiple people seeing them, finding tracks, having them kill livestock or steal food.  I guess they got displaced by the logging.  There have never been bears in the area, not to this day.



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NzlG28B-R8Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NzlG28B-R8Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


T


----------



## Bkeepr

I am a scientist, I work in a small private lab doing molecular biology research (RNA and DNA) on viruses.  DNA evidence of an unidentified primate species in North America has been found and it is believable.  Plus forensic evidence of unique vocal patterns, unique patterns of dermal ridges on footprints not consistent with any known primate, consistent hair structures belonging to no other identifiable animal....say what you want public school graduate.  I know science is a hard thing to grasp.


----------



## Lonehunter

Why not put a few more sows in pen and put up a couple of game cameras?


----------



## olcowman

Bkeepr said:


> I am a scientist, I work in a small private lab doing molecular biology research (RNA and DNA) on viruses.  DNA evidence of an unidentified primate species in North America has been found and it is believable.  Plus forensic evidence of unique vocal patterns, unique patterns of dermal ridges on footprints not consistent with any known primate, consistent hair structures belonging to no other identifiable animal....say what you want public school graduate.  I know science is a hard thing to grasp.



Are you sure about them claims Mr Scientist? You sure it is all verified and the source for some of this evidence has been 100% authenticated? Why is all this "proof"  and evidence only publically supported by a couple of "marginally employed" college professors and the field research consists of a bunch of middle aged, heavy set women tramping thru the edges of a subdivision with some scraggly looking hippies wearing camo? I mean honestly, 99% of all bigfoot research is now conducted on their websites by a bunch of nerds arguing back and forth about whether or not bigfeet keep panthers as pets and who would win a fight between a bigfoot and a grizzly. The only seemingly credible minds involved in this non-sense are still arguing over evidence that is 2 or more decades old.

No science is not difficult at all to grasp, even with my public school education. But on the other hand if you believe that the countryside is home to a bunch of 8ft tall, 1000lbs., upright walking, stinking, hairy ape-like creatures... you may wish to check your grasp on reality?


----------



## REDMOND1858

olcowman said:


> No science is not difficult at all to grasp, even with my public school education. But on the other hand if you believe that the countryside is home to a bunch of 8ft tall, 1000lbs., upright walking, stinking, hairy ape-like creatures... you may wish to check your grasp on reality?


----------



## Bkeepr

not wasting another minute of my time on you....


----------



## REDMOND1858

Bkeepr said:


> not wasting another minute of my time on you....



One last question for ya bkeeper. With the millions of trail cams, hundreds of helicoptors with infrared, millions of deer and turkey hunters in the woods, and thousands of hog rabbit coon etc. dogs running around, how come this souped up monkey still remains a myth?? If they were here, im sure one would have been ground checked by now.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier

I  cant  say who  it  was, and shouldnt b telling this, but  the  bigfoot  research team was down  here about  2 yrs ago  looking for  him, i didnt believe it  till i saw  and  talk to them myself they were from Calif.. It  seems that alot of people camping at the park and driving around  had seen  a  big black  gorilla  like man that was 7-8-ft tall  crossing  the  highway  at  all times of the night  and reported it.  That  was the  best 200 bucks i ever spent  online buying a bigfoot costume  and  the way it was made  the eye holes were in the chest  so when i put it on i was      7'6. The  way people would react   when they would come by  and see this bigfoot on the side of the road with  bright eyes   was  priceless. Whenever they would stop or backup  i would run. I was  going to do it  to the  researchers  but didnt want to get  shot  with some dart gun or something  with enough juice for a 800lb  bigfoot. It  still gets  brought up to this day   around the park.  Just  thought i would share this with yall..


----------



## DeepweR

REDMOND1858 said:


> One last question for ya bkeeper. With the millions of trail cams, hundreds of helicoptors with infrared, millions of deer and turkey hunters in the woods, and thousands of hog rabbit coon etc. dogs running around, how come this souped up monkey still remains a myth?? If they were here, im sure one would have been ground checked by now.



id bust that joker in a hart beat. some people are scared of spiders, snakes etc... well i aint scared of em, but monkeys creep me out. they look like a 150yr old man with alot of hair...errrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## whchunter

*Dog*

If the fence was only 4 feet high, a good sized dog could pick up a 20 pound pig in his mouth and simply drop it over the fence. Heck if the dog got in the pen, the piglets may have climbed out themselves. I'll bet it was a stray or neighbor's dog.  Rarely does a wild animal kill for sport or leave a meal behind. If a wild animal was large and strong enough to get 3 piglets out of the pen it would have carried one off.  A trail camera will provide proof. If not call CSI's team over to solve the mystery..............


----------



## Bkeepr

"Middle aged, heavy set woman tramping around the edges of a subdivision"?  Must be your wife.  That does not describe the bigfoot researcher that I talked to.  He was born and raised in the country, male, short ,balding, on disability from leukemia.  before he became sick he spent lots of time in the woods hunting, fishing in the river, and all the while looking for indian artifacts.  He like many of us that have been in that area has had an encounter.  He is quiet and respectful and the local people that he has grown up with trust him not to ridicule them when they tell him the things that they are convinced they saw, that they can't make heads or tails of, that are unexplainable.  

New species of animals are still being discovered.  A forest antelope in Viet Nam, a civit cat in Indonesia, a leaf deer in Burma, huge chimps in Africa just in the last 10 years or so.  The locals had been eating them for years, knew them by name but western science didn't know they existed. Coincidentally, native american tribes have names for bigfoot.  But noooooooooo they couldn't know anything, right?  Dumb injuns...NOT!

I don't believe in black panthers either, except for the de-clawed one in Ohio that a policeman shot dead outside of some frightened woman's house.  I do believe there are probably cougars in Georgia because we already have a dead Florida panther in Troup county.

What will put all the bigfoot ridicule and nastiness to rest is a dead bigfoot.  But they seem to live in thick, overgrown remote places; they make every attempt to avoid humans and are elusive as heck.  They are just better in the woods than we are and appear to be nocturnal.   And they would have to be few and far between and probably getting scarcer, and who knows how big of a territory one would cover.  Even stumbling upon a dead one is problematic because in areas with lots of vegetation, heat and rainfall bodies and bones dissolve quickly.  Ask the scientists in the African rain forests trying to study chimps.  The only way you find a body is with a radio collar on it.
Get on the internet yourself and look at the forensic evidence, the patterns of sightings. BFRO, Oregon Bigfoot, Cryptomundo...look at the reports.  They are from hunters, campers, fishermen.  These are people that routinely go out in the woods.  They are honest, sincere people.  You shouldn't belittle them.  They know what they saw with their own eyes.  Are they all making mistakes and seeing bears?  I don't think so.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier

"What will put all the bigfoot ridicule and nastiness to rest is a dead bigfoot. But they seem to live in thick, overgrown remote places; they make every attempt to avoid humans and are elusive as heck. They are just better in the woods than we are and appear to be nocturnal."                     Well if  u  know  where they  live   y  dont  u  go  to these remote places and put out  some  trail cams, or  let  me guess  bigfoot  is  so  elusive and smart  if  he  does walk in front of ur  camera, he  will take  the  sim  card  or  erase the pics of himself right.  So  u  dont believe in black panthers, but  u  do  believe in  a  half man/ half ape  8ft tall  with  big  feet. Man  u  need  to get  a life  or  let us all have  whatever ur  smoking.....


----------



## REDMOND1858

Bkeepr;4930324
New species of animals are still being discovered.  A forest antelope in Viet Nam said:


> Ha! They stay in the same places that most trophy buck hunter hunt during deer season!!
> 
> Nice story though, ever thought of writing childrens books?? Im sure you could amuse them pretty well!


----------



## Bkeepr

Gee these attacks are getting a little personal so let's see... I'm younger, been married twice, did martial arts for 28 years until I burned out, hunted since I was 15, fished since I could hold a pole.  I was the only girl with 3 brothers, ya know.  Currently I ride dirt bikes with my hubby the most wonderful man in the world and we go fishing in Yakutat Alaska when we can afford to.  Oh yes and I am training my second blood trailing dog, a Lacy.  I wrote about the first one in an article for GON that they published in the August 2000 edition.  

Oh-  I will be selling my honey from my hives at the Lawrenceville Farmer's Market, in the Lawrenceville Square starting the first Saturday in June.  Come on down, buy some honey and we can talk about bigfoot.  

well, time to check the HIV run....toodles


----------



## Bkeepr

To the moderators or whoever deleted the nasty post speculating on my age, lifestyle, career etc.  Thank you.  And if anyone has a problem with anything I said, come on and say it to my face at the farmers market.  And buy some honey.


----------



## Throwback

Bkeepr said:


> I am a scientist, I work in a small private lab doing molecular biology research (RNA and DNA) on viruses.  DNA evidence of an unidentified primate species in North America has been found and it is believable.  Plus forensic evidence of unique vocal patterns, unique patterns of dermal ridges on footprints not consistent with any known primate, consistent hair structures belonging to no other identifiable animal....say what you want public school graduate.  I know science is a hard thing to grasp.



I have a degree from a highly rated private college, but thank you for playing just the same. 

I do like honey, though. If I ever get lost again and drive by the farmers market like last time I'll look you up. 




T


----------



## bass hunter d4

Bkeepr said:


> To the moderators or whoever deleted the nasty post speculating on my age, lifestyle, career etc.  Thank you.  And if anyone has a problem with anything I said, come on and say it to my face at the farmers market.  And buy some honey.



Hey Bkeepr, please promise me one thing, if you find big foot please ask him if he will do a BEEF JERKY commercial..... it might be more popular than Jack Links!!!!!


----------



## meatseeker

The economy may be bad but this might be a good time to sell some good ole "snake oil". Apparently theres still a market for it!


----------



## AccUbonD




----------



## Oak-flat Hunter

pitbull!!


----------



## Bkeepr

I still want to know what got those piglets.  Please keep us posted.  Are any even left?


----------



## Jester896

Bkeepr said:


> To the moderators or whoever deleted the nasty post speculating on my age, lifestyle, career etc.  Thank you.  And if anyone has a problem with anything I said, come on and say it to my face at the farmers market.  And buy some honey.



See what y'all did...you now have an open invitation for some K A honey


----------



## CAL

Mrs.Bkeeper,
Thanks for the fishing photo.I assume it was in Alaska.Whatever,it is one nice size fish Mam!Thanks for sharing it .


----------



## Bkeepr

Thanks!  That is Alaska, Yana river with a silver salmon on a #9 fly rod.  The ocean is on the other side of the sandbar in the background and the salmon were incredible.  Can't afford to go back this year, maybe next year.
Just to let ya'll know I don't sit in a dank basement all the time...they do let me out occasionally.


----------



## Woodscrew

I can't tell myself but found these pictures. I wonder what kind of dog would have cut it up like that? I don't see pictures of all these hog dogs ripping them up like that. The single track was Florida Panther Track.


----------



## Bow Only

I hate to interrupt the cruel remarks and negativisms being thrown around but I also am a man trained in science.  I won't go on record as saying I think there is a large unidentified primate in North America, but there is enough evidence, (both circumstancial and physical) to show that either there is something out there or there is a significant team of people perpetuating a hoax.  There are a lot of "unexplained" items of evidence that I'd like to know about, as well as many questions I would like answered.  Just because someone believes something different than you doesn't make them necessarily wrong, it just means they believe something different than you.  You know no more than they do on the subject (maybe even less) and you just have differing opinions.


----------



## bfriendly

> very true, we set up a camera for the remaining hogs of whatever it was decides to return.. hopefully will have some good pics to post soon



Woohoo.......Sorry for the loss of your bacon, but This is an Awesome Thread! Hope you get some good photos of the cuplrit........Set the time so you dont have to stay up all night with your Rifle

BTW-Could have easily been a large cat-Big Panthers/Cats and other felines will climb Trees with their prey to keep other predators from trying to take it.............Definitely sounds like a Cat Attack to me..........C'mon Photos!


----------



## Throwback

Of course if it isn't a bigfoot or black panther, that will start another argument about why it didn't return....

T


----------



## bfriendly

> Gee these attacks are getting a little personal so let's see... I'm younger, been married twice, did martial arts for 28 years until I burned out, hunted since I was 15, fished since I could hold a pole. I was the only girl with 3 brothers, ya know. Currently I ride dirt bikes with my hubby the most wonderful man in the world and we go fishing in Yakutat Alaska when we can afford to. Oh yes and I am training my second blood trailing dog, a Lacy. I wrote about the first one in an article for GON that they published in the August 2000 edition.
> 
> Oh- I will be selling my honey from my hives at the Lawrenceville Farmer's Market, in the Lawrenceville Square starting the first Saturday in June. Come on down, buy some honey and we can talk about bigfoot.
> 
> well, time to check the HIV run....toodles



That would be AWESOME! I would love to one day!
I like the honey with some Comb in the jar!


Throwback, 
I am Surprised you are so closed minded on the Bigfoot subject.......I thought your imagination would have been a little broader than not to think "Something" is out there?
I have very little doubt that the Big Fella is out there.......I believe, not a Doubt.
Check out the BFRO website some time, maybe just the FACTS from the first page.........you will be amazed(or not) at how many stories there are from here in lil ole GA.....if you go to the Recent reports.

B


----------



## LEON MANLEY

Pigs got out and some dogs killed them for the fun of it, then went back and lay on their porch waiting for their master to come out in the morning.


----------



## olcowman

ga-jadgterrier said:


> That  was the  best 200 bucks i ever spent  online buying a bigfoot costume  and  the way it was made  the eye holes were in the chest  so when i put it on i was      7'6. The  way people would react   when they would come by  and see this bigfoot on the side of the road with  bright eyes   was  priceless. Whenever they would stop or backup  i would run. I was  going to do it  to the  researchers  but didnt want to get  shot  with some dart gun or something  with enough juice for a 800lb  bigfoot.


You are my hero!!! I have thought about this for years and only two things have kept me from doing it #1 - Most of the folks around here are armed most of the time and their first reaction would be to shoot it. I'd probably be at the taxidermist and gutted and half skinned out before anyone realized what was going on. and #2 - For the .000000001% chance they was one of these things around somewhere and seeing how these bigfoot experts ain't exactly identified the BF mating season... I don't want to end up on the cover of national enquirer with a headline like "I Was Bigfoot's Bride"....



Bkeepr said:


> "Middle aged, heavy set woman tramping around the edges of a subdivision"?  Must be your wife.
> 
> Coincidentally, native american tribes have names for bigfoot.  But noooooooooo they couldn't know anything, right?  Dumb injuns...NOT!
> 
> Get on the internet yourself and look at the forensic evidence, the patterns of sightings. BFRO, Oregon Bigfoot, Cryptomundo...look at the reports.  They are from hunters, campers, fishermen.  These are people that routinely go out in the woods.  They are honest, sincere people.  You shouldn't belittle them.  They know what they saw with their own eyes.  Are they all making mistakes and seeing bears?  I don't think so.



This is typical bigfootspeak that is so prevalent over the web. Trust me I have been to all those sites over the years especially after a neighbor of ours was on a national geographic show talking about the family of BFs that she had grown up with around our neighborhood. (she also saw flying saucers and in high school she had some kind of fit after seeing some fairies or elves or something naked outside her bedroom window one night) The reports you speak of are not hunters and fisherman, most are housewives driving home at night and yankees on camping vacations. That is a favorite little illusion of the BFnuts, to emphasize the very small handful of sightings by some elderly retired park ranger or a guide up in Canada with a perverse sense of humor. They tend to gloss over all the "fringe" reports which is what 99% of them are. 

Your Indian "theory" is also quite flawed but another favorite across there web sites. Indians also have stories about worms big enough to swallow the moon, coyotes and crows that change into humans, mountains that get up and walk around, etc. Why just choose the BF sounding stories to believe in? Why not go whole hog and tell folks about the talking crow you met or how a big worm lives under your house? Give me some examples of native names for a bigfoot. Not sasquatch, it was coined by a BC school teacher. Matter of fact many of the stories are the result of European influence and are relatively modern. Europeans have historically been keen on giant myths and brought them over here with them in the case of most of the eastern Native legends. 



Bkeepr said:


> To the moderators or whoever deleted the nasty post speculating on my age, lifestyle, career etc.  Thank you.  And if anyone has a problem with anything I said, come on and say it to my face at the farmers market.  And buy some honey.



Who started this nasty stuff anyhow? Reckon the sour comment about "public school graduate" or questioning one's ability to grasp science might have caused a little negativity in the responses? The comment about science is a real "winner" as science has taken a serious look into the BF phenomenom and proved that the animal does not exist. At this point there is not one shread of credible, verified, scientific evidence of this creature's existence anywhere in the world. All you have is a handful of questionable eyewitness reports and some folks applying psuedo-science and wishful thinking to some plastercasts and cow hair. 

Btw my wife is middle age, but we got bees and don't need no honey. A good thing cause she's wirey and mean as a copperhead. Plus she's got enough common sense to realize that BF is a fantasy perpetuated by the uninitiated and a few rascally types with $200 gorilla suits and big old wooden feet strapped to tennis shoes.


----------



## olcowman

Bow Only said:


> I hate to interrupt the cruel remarks and negativisms being thrown around but I also am a man trained in science.  I won't go on record as saying I think there is a large unidentified primate in North America, but there is enough evidence, (both circumstancial and physical) to show that either there is something out there or there is a significant team of people perpetuating a hoax.  There are a lot of "unexplained" items of evidence that I'd like to know about, as well as many questions I would like answered.  Just because someone believes something different than you doesn't make them necessarily wrong, it just means they believe something different than you.  You know no more than they do on the subject (maybe even less) and you just have differing opinions.



You "science" folks are making me nervous. All these reports and all your "items of evidence" has led to absolutely zero results. Just what sort of caloric intake would you surmise would it take to sustain an animal that weighs almost half a ton. He ain't living on berries... wouldn't reckon they would have to spend a pretty good part of the day trying to eat enough to keep that big ol' body of theirs warmed up. The latest bigfoot spiel is that they are quite common here in the southeast. I don't reckon I am "trained in science" so to speak, but logical thinking says somebody would be running across some of these things, catching them on trailcams, finding some fresh bones, or even Lord knows a thing that big would be leaving some poo piles big enough to ruin a new pair of Rocky high top hunting boots somewhere? Just ponder the implications of something that size living anywhere in North America and avoiding all absolute signs of detection for centuries. The best piece of so called "evidence" ever presented is a 8mm film from the 1960s that was shot by a known BF evidence fabricator and has since been shot full of holes by those affiliated with it's production. This few seconds of film is still the hottest topic on most BF sites regardless of the evidence brought forth to discount it.

Have you got a good look at most of the "experts" they show you on the tv telling you all about the BF running around your backyard. Other than that Dr. Meldrom (who catches it from his fellow professors something awful) what you got is is folks who would have to get a haircut and borrow a toothbrush to interview for the greeter at a Walmart. All your evidence goes nowhere with the application of valid scientific values, but then these BF experts pick it up and put their spin on it and next thing you know you got folks claiming to be of some sort of "science" actually believing BF to be quite possible.

Is changing oil at the quickylube considered to be a  "science" if they give you one of them framed certificates from the "oil institute".  I'm just wondering cause science seems to have changed a right smart since I was in public school and a poor ol' state university. I ain't being negative or throwing any "cruel remarks" out here... I am just stating the obvious. When you go out on a limb here and make a statement like this and offer up these BF enthusiast driven websites as your proof.... what do you expect the rest of us to do? A few hundred uncomfirmed reports of questionable encounters with "something" that "might" have resembled something that "could" look like a "bigfoot" scattered across a hundred years over all of North America. Well UFOs and aliens are reported a heap more than bigfeet, you'd be better off putting your money on that crowd?


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson

a buddy of mine seen largefoot/sa@#$&!  today  while he was buying some t'mater's at the marketlargefoot was riding  on a big ol' nasty tiger werwolf monkey lookin' for a home made honey .


----------



## Throwback

Didn't the world's greatest scientists once "know" the earth was flat?


T


----------



## Baypen Bubba

*Definatly not dog*

In my expert opinion and I have 45 years experiance hunting hogs with dogs. The wounds do not  in any way resemble kill wounds made by or being mauled by a dog .
I regretably do not have much formal education and cannot repute or afirm any of the other possible scenerios, but will stake my reputation is not dog!! However track is dog track in my opinion.


----------



## olcowman

Baypen Bubba said:


> In my expert opinion and I have 45 years experiance hunting hogs with dogs. The wounds do not  in any way resemble kill wounds made by or being mauled by a dog .
> I regretably do not have much formal education and cannot repute or afirm any of the other possible scenerios, but will stake my reputation is not dog!! However track is dog track in my opinion.



I kind of agreed with you in the beginning... but then i thought about it and I have seen something close to this perpetuated by dogs. Just bear with me and visualize a big dog, like mastiff or rottwieller size or one of them really big bulldog looking breeds from S America. Something with a big neck and powerful front end, getting a good, deep hold of a pig and giving it a good shaking. Now our catch dogs lock on something with some serious grip, a non-hunting/more domestic type dog ain't going to have that "death grip" jaw strength and his "catch" will probably slip as he shakes and it wiggles. Make sense?

I have seen similiar looking lacerations, especially what appears to be the deep to shallow wound pattern in the pic, on cattle. These were strong adult livestock and were hard caught by my cur or cur/bulldog crosses around the head and on the nose. As hard as they may try and no matter how much grit they got, a 1500lb + cow will eventually shake and/or rub off the toughest of 55lbs catch dogs. The wounds left as the dogs grip loosened and he gradually slid on off looked alot like these too me. Just an uneducated guess?


----------



## Baypen Bubba

I had the same observation as you in the beginnig on the larger cattle it could and probly would leave simular wounds but these were small pigs they could not have slung or shook a big dog off. In my opinion a dog in a kill frenzy of the size or breed your talking about would have done much more damage possibly even nearly decapitating
the pig. I truly belive was not dog. I would really like to know for sure . What do you think it could have been if not dog? I would not even guess its got me buffalowed.


----------



## REDMOND1858

Olcowman, good post. That pretty much sums it up. No way something could live here that long and have no proof of its existence, espically in the southeast with the amount of people in the woods.


----------



## Bow Only

olcowman said:


> You "science" folks are making me nervous. All these reports and all your "items of evidence" has led to absolutely zero results. Just what sort of caloric intake would you surmise would it take to sustain an animal that weighs almost half a ton. He ain't living on berries... wouldn't reckon they would have to spend a pretty good part of the day trying to eat enough to keep that big ol' body of theirs warmed up. The latest bigfoot spiel is that they are quite common here in the southeast. I don't reckon I am "trained in science" so to speak, but logical thinking says somebody would be running across some of these things, catching them on trailcams, finding some fresh bones, or even Lord knows a thing that big would be leaving some poo piles big enough to ruin a new pair of Rocky high top hunting boots somewhere? Just ponder the implications of something that size living anywhere in North America and avoiding all absolute signs of detection for centuries. The best piece of so called "evidence" ever presented is a 8mm film from the 1960s that was shot by a known BF evidence fabricator and has since been shot full of holes by those affiliated with it's production. This few seconds of film is still the hottest topic on most BF sites regardless of the evidence brought forth to discount it.
> 
> Have you got a good look at most of the "experts" they show you on the tv telling you all about the BF running around your backyard. Other than that Dr. Meldrom (who catches it from his fellow professors something awful) what you got is is folks who would have to get a haircut and borrow a toothbrush to interview for the greeter at a Walmart. All your evidence goes nowhere with the application of valid scientific values, but then these BF experts pick it up and put their spin on it and next thing you know you got folks claiming to be of some sort of "science" actually believing BF to be quite possible.
> 
> Is changing oil at the quickylube considered to be a  "science" if they give you one of them framed certificates from the "oil institute".  I'm just wondering cause science seems to have changed a right smart since I was in public school and a poor ol' state university. I ain't being negative or throwing any "cruel remarks" out here... I am just stating the obvious. When you go out on a limb here and make a statement like this and offer up these BF enthusiast driven websites as your proof.... what do you expect the rest of us to do? A few hundred uncomfirmed reports of questionable encounters with "something" that "might" have resembled something that "could" look like a "bigfoot" scattered across a hundred years over all of North America. Well UFOs and aliens are reported a heap more than bigfeet, you'd be better off putting your money on that crowd?



Applying the scientific method to the North American primate quandry was what I was referring too.  While you addressed and quoted me, it almost seemed as though you were talking to someone else as I didn't mention much of what you talked about.  Your questions about caloric intake are valid as are some of your other statements.  As for the Patterson-Gimlin film, I've seen as much evidence to validate it as I have to discredit it.  I will say that I think 99.99% of the sightings are misidentifications or hoaxes, but if you discount those and focus on the remaining 0.01% that might be credible, it only takes that amount to say that something could be out there.  We didn't think that any Yahi existed in 1911 either.


----------



## Dutch

My bet is a bear....I work in Kathleen at the Frito plant and we have started seeing more and more in fields the last couple of years.

And yes a big bear can climb a fence without tearing it down...we have field fence put up to try and keep the hogs at a minimum and you can see where the bears have been crossing over by the sag of the fence and hair caught in it.

A bear will kill and come back to eat later, but I always assumed they covered it up...but in reality who knows what the heck a wild animal will do.


----------



## LEON MANLEY

We need pics. of the fence all the way around and the gate. 
Maybe a walk and talk video, with some chalk outlines of where the piglets were laying. We need good shots of the corners of the fence also.
Now that the S&S is GON we can spend more time with CSI.


----------



## chadf

ive got a family member that tried to convince me of BF........i laughed it off and told him, i'd have to see him with my own eyes! id be shooting at him and we'd have him mounted!


Didn't scientist tell us also how global warming was kill us all? who fixed that data,BF?


----------



## declemen

fellers, me and my partner will be back in the woods come middle october. both with 7mm mags, minimum 300 yds. circumference of me, he's 600 yds. farther down, minimum 300 yds. circumference of him, which here leaves practically a 1/2 mile diameter at one point at least. heres where i'd like to suggest we don't be runnin round the south ga. woods in no bigfoot suit.


----------



## Baypen Bubba

I would like see pictures of the rest of the pigs wounds, or know if they were identical to the pig pictured. I do not think a dog would leave identical wounds to each animal.


----------



## porkbelly

Dogs killed your pigs. Wild animals kill for food. Dogs kill for fun. I have had my share of dog kills on my animals and don't have any now because of them. Do not under estimate what dogs can do. Sounds like a pit bull that got your pigs.


----------



## siberian1

Dogs!


----------



## Bkeepr

Arguing with someone by just negating anything they say is not an argument.  "Nuh-uh, no it's not you loonie" is not an argument.  People, get out there and do your own research.  There are digitized vocal patterns, there are footprint molds that were taken from tracks found in fine clay with unique dermal ridges, there are digital videos where the image was measured and then an Olympic runner tried to match speed and stride (at the exact same location) and couldn't do it.  And could all the experienced woodsmen, hunters, fishermen that have seen them be wrong?  They are all crazy, stupid, la la dolphin huggers as has been implied?  Fat middle-aged women and hippies?  Instead of ridicule and disrespect how about valid arguments and explanations.  The people that search for bigfoot go and investigate reported sightings and they try to explain things too, and many times yes it is just a bear.  But sometimes things can't be explained away. The investigators more than anyone else want to discredit and explain sightings so when they find the real thing there is no argument.

Of the new species discovered that I mentioned, 2 only exist as digital images from trail cams the last I checked on the National Geographic website.  One of them, the giant chimps were estimated to be 400 pounds based on measurements taken at the photograph sight.  The natives had long known about them and call them "lion killers".  So there are still critters running around out there that can't be examined or studied minutely.

As to Native American legends, yes there are legends of the coyote that ate the moon.  But that is different from "son, don't go hunt on that mountain because that is where the stick throwers live".  That is one of the names they give for bigfoot.  And what a coinkinky-dink, many bigfoot encounters involve some hunter or fisherman having rocks or sticks chunked at them.  Also common behavior for the great apes- chimps, orangutans, and gorillas.

I wonder if the slash wounds on the pigs could have been caused by two canines playing tug of war?  A friend's little dog was done that way by a pair of coyotes.  Another dog ran the coyotes off and after lots of $$$ at the vet's the little dog survived.


----------



## Bkeepr

Nope global warming is just statistical manipulation...you can blow something up on a graph and to people just glancing it over it, it looks significant and disturbing.  But when you sit down and look at the actual numbers, it isn't.

Olcowman I am glad you have bees too and hope they are doing well.  And if your wife likes to deer hunt, we really need more women to go to the state sponsored women-only hunts or they will stop having them.


----------



## david w.

Interesting thread.


----------



## Baypen Bubba




----------



## Throwback

porkbelly said:


> Dogs killed your pigs. Wild animals kill for food. Dogs kill for fun. I have had my share of dog kills on my animals and don't have any now because of them. Do not under estimate what dogs can do. Sounds like a pit bull that got your pigs.



yep. had many a goat killed and ripped to pieces and seen the dogs that did it. 

had a 250 pound billy pushed into a lake backwards and they ate from his nose to his eyes, or at least what they could, then he drown in the pond. 

killed two nannies and almost 20 chickens in one night. left them all laying. ate NOTHING. 

I hate people's dogs running loose.  they should be bullwhipped for letting them cross the property lines. 




T


----------



## bass hunter d4

so i'm guessing that the people who believe in BIG FOOT also believe in Evolution....


----------



## olcowman

Bkeepr said:


> Nope global warming is just statistical manipulation...you can blow something up on a graph and to people just glancing it over it, it looks significant and disturbing.  But when you sit down and look at the actual numbers, it isn't.
> 
> Olcowman I am glad you have bees too and hope they are doing well.  And if your wife likes to deer hunt, we really need more women to go to the state sponsored women-only hunts or they will stop having them.



I'm sorry I started out so mean, I didn't realize you was a girl. I would've took it easier on you? I kind of had an up close and personal sighting myself with some bigfoot "researchers" therefore I have done a little research myself. If you afiliate yourself or choose to use most any of the current "big time" bigfoot websites you've already got a strike against you. If you are of intelligence a notch above drawing a govt check you can log on and see what I am trying to convey.

We moved back to our home in east tennessee a few years back on a permanent basis as I was working on NP campgrounds in the area. One night I stumbled across one of my neighbors on the computer telling the dangdest tale you ever heard. Her name is Janice Carter Coy, look her up and bear in mind I could almost see her little ol' house trailer from the cabin in the wintertime. A small patch of woods, a creek and an eighty acre pasture was between us. (and a barn that was used for bigfoots outhouse, bf pooh knee deep?) She had a friend named Mary Green and they had done wrote a book and all, 50 Years of Living with Bigfoot. 

Naturally I was surprised when I realized I had been hunting, fishing, gardening, you name it.... amongst 20 or 30 great big, hairy, teenage raping, broken english speaking, garlic loving, dish stealing ape like creatures. Had 4 or 5 generations of kinfolk right up the holler over the mountain in Polk county that hadn't seen none of these things either. Well these two "they was purty hefty gals & middle aged" was seeing them all the time, talking to them. even soliciting money up off folks on the web to feed em. 

We just laughed (like we did when Janice seen ufos or elves) but one afternoon I come in early and my wife said they was something going on cause trucks and nice cars had run the road all day toward's the Coy's place. Being a nosy neighbor I hightailed it over there and guess what..... a genuine National Geographic film crew and the nuttiest feller I ever met calling himself a Russian anthropologist (name was Igor or maybe Ivan? must not pay em much over in Russia cause he hit me up for money for a plane ticket home! LOL) I ain't smart enough to make this up... it got more bizzare from there with them a walking all over them little bitty patches of woods pointing out tracks and pulling cow hair right off the durn fence.

I almost made it on the special (it airs from time to time on the history channel) they was filming me begging Janice to go in the house and put a bra on and I kept trying to get her to take the marlboro out of her mouth while they interviewed her.(they cut all that out!) They finally run me off when I stood behind them and ever time they'd take a hair sample and put it in a plastic bag I'd say "hereford", "angus", .... they didn't much care for that. Later that evening when she got to trying to call them in for the film crew... well of course some smart aleck (me) went to whooping back from across the creek. So I am "kinda" in the documentary, so to speak.

Anyhow ya'll can go and read all about it on the bigfoot websites. When these ladies first come up with this story they were worshipped on these sights and I was thrown off for telling the truth when someone asked me a question. They had a boy from Oregon, Will somebody, fly down and camp out between my house and hers and do research. He kinda run off at the mouth at one of the beer joints though and me and him had us a "come to Jesus" meeting one evening and i reckon he took off on for Oregon. I laid back and watched the rest of the circus unfold (although I would whoop back when she done the "call" so Bkeepr I sure am sorry about any time ya'll wasted analyzing my BF whoops and wood knocking?)

Sorry about the long post and i left out some of the good stuff. You can Google it and read all night long, I know the story already. So Miss Bkeepr you have been arguing with a genuine BF researcher and proffesional BF call generator. Sorry I came to a different conclusion than some of ya'll, but none of them BF people I met could agree on anything either. I hate to admit but the most plausible thing i heard was on one of them fringe sites where they think BF is from another dimension (you'd hear twilight zone theme music right before one jumped out grabbed you I figure) and that they come and visit with messages of love and sometimes to help aliens anal probe folks in trailer parks... don't get mad at me... I'm just going by what they said? 

If any of ya'll are out in the woods researching and really see a bigfoot... and then see a spaceship.... well I feel for you!


----------



## olcowman

Did ya'll notice whether or not them dead pigs had been anal probed? "Back on Topic"


----------



## Throwback

> They finally run me off when I stood behind them and ever time they'd take a hair sample and put it in a plastic bag I'd say "hereford", "angus"



   



> well of course some smart aleck (me) went to whooping back from across the creek. So I am "kinda" in the documentary, so to speak



Oh I'm dying!   




> (although I would whoop back when she done the "call" so Bkeepr I sure am sorry about any time ya'll wasted analyzing my BF whoops and wood knocking?)


   God have mercy!     

T


----------



## Throwback

*you  know I had to do it!*







T


----------



## koyote76

throwback,

you know as good as i do that ben lilly and his dogs kilt the last bigfoot some years back. hhahaha


but seriously if there ever was one, ben lilly most likely would shot it and than ate it.


----------



## Bkeepr

Olcowman it is people like Mary Green that undo all of the hard work that others do and put people off of this subject forever.  What a buzzard, preying on others through the internet instead of getting a JOB or starting a legitimate business not to mention conning the Nat Geo team.  Yours is an interesting story and thank you for finally revealing why you feel the way you do.  I still don't agree with your final opinion because there is other data out there, but if I was treated the way you were I would be violently skeptical too.  And nope I know nothing about UFOs, never seen one nor do I care about them.


----------



## mattellis2

so, do we have any updates or trail cam pictures yet?  i am curious about how this one shakes out.

my money is on a bear, too.


----------



## olcowman

BKeepr why don't you start a thread about bigfoot where we can all argue proper. As far a what killed these pigs I am still leaning towards dogs just because that is the most plausible based on what we know. I wouldn't say i am 100% sold on the dog theory but I am 99.999% that bigfoot did not have anything to do with it!


----------



## duckhunter6

Baypen Bubba said:


> In my expert opinion and I have 45 years experiance hunting hogs with dogs. The wounds do not  in any way resemble kill wounds made by or being mauled by a dog .
> I regretably do not have much formal education and cannot repute or afirm any of the other possible scenerios, but will stake my reputation is not dog!! However track is dog track in my opinion.



thank you for this reply, im not one to judge but ALL u folks clearly love yur dogs and think they can do ANYTHING! yall would of have to seen this in person and you would clearly say then it was not a dog.. no luck yet on the trail cam.. but if any of yall are from the houstan-bibb area.. i read an article the other online about a 22 yrd old who went missin on tobo creek on  ga hwy 247 in january of 2007.. it was very interesting.. during the search a patrol copter found a "hot spot" that looked like a large protecting its cubs the article says.. the place i  was raising these is not far from there at all.. so possibly i panther i believe.. and to all u big foot and over estimatin dog folks, good luck in life haha


----------



## duckhunter6

and no anal probic was performed on my pigs man


----------



## Throwback

"Black" panther no doubt. I can tell it's color by the print. 





T


----------



## duckhunter6

im sure u can sacagawea


----------



## grouper throat

What kind of dogs does your neighbor have? That might help first. I've had hounds that were docile but once you get them on their game they would catch and kill with the ferocity of a wolf-with that said, I wouldn't underestimate dogs. I've got a female hound that will grab a buck by the neck and catch but will not show any aggression towards a dead buck. I believe dogs will kill for sport as what seems to have happened in this scenario.

My next guess would be a bear but I believe a bear would have left more evidence such as scat, tracks, etc. I doubt they would have left them without eating more also.

This has been the interesting thread on gon imo


----------



## Throwback

duckhunter6 said:


> im sure u can sacagawea



It has a tick on it's left ear, too. 




T


----------



## olcowman

I don't think my dogs can do ANYTHING.... like they can't drive a car for instance. (I tried over and over, their attention span is purty short and they refuse to use the blinker!) But I have had some plott/pit and cur/pit crosses that could put some hurt on a hog or about anything for that matter. 

Back to topic... how far away from a residence was this hog pen? You have mentioned a neighbor, how far is he? Did anyone hear anything the night of the attacks? I would imagined that a great deal of squealing went on and it would have been a pretty loud affair if something just piled in started snatching up pigs. Perhaps it was something more stealthy?


----------



## duckhunter6

houses about 150 yrds to 200yrds away, an no one heard anything


----------



## shea900

*I gots to know.....*


----------



## whchunter

*Anal probe*

Anal Probe?  I'm lost on this ... someone care to enlighten me as to what this has to do with this thread?


----------



## olcowman

whchunter said:


> Anal Probe?  I'm lost on this ... someone care to enlighten me as to what this has to do with this thread?



You obviously don't hang out around trailer parks drunk? Go back to post #76.... I was just covering all possibilities?


----------



## Bkeepr

There is a funny episode of South Park in which aliens land and give Cartman a uh, probe.  I read more about that Mary Green/ Tennessee bigfoot lady.  I am speechless.  She should pay Nat Geo back all the money they blew because of her sending them on a wild goose chase.  

I hope what ever got the pigs comes back for more but is unsuccessful and leaves a picture on the trail cam.

Here is an example of what happens when people have exotic pets:
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,356982,00.html

http://cbs4denver.com/watercooler/tiger.dead.dallas.2.619137.html

Olcowman I like your suggestion and will put something up in the Spittin' and Whittlin' section later this week.


----------



## olcowman

It might have been one of these thangs. They're purty thick back in the swamp behind the house here. We use goats or small children for bait and trap one ever once and awhile.


----------



## Bkeepr

They make nice rugs too!


----------



## olcowman

Bkeepr said:


> They make nice rugs too!



Goodness Bkeepr... I kind of had you figured for one of them PETA folks? I like your way of thinking, a "baby tiger rug".... awesome. how would you feel about a big foot rug? Okay or not?


----------



## Bkeepr

Shoot Olecowman,  I would be having homemade bigfoot sausage if I could!


----------



## olcowman

Well did we ever decide what killed the pigs? No more attacks? Ain't found no bigfoot footprints or got a trailcam picture of a black panther? You can't just leave us hanging....


----------



## Public Land Prowler

looks like a yote track to me..


----------



## Roberson

I reckon that's a wampus cat, boys. I grew up right across the okeefenokee in Hilliard, Florida and my uncles would go out and chase a panther at night all the time. We seen him. He took a calf of ours and they scared him away before he could eat him. looks like the same scars.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter

this has got to be the best thread ever.


----------



## Coastie

*here is how to tell the difference between a cat and dog track*

http://www.bear-tracker.com/caninevsfeline.html


----------



## Throwback

Coastie said:


> http://www.bear-tracker.com/caninevsfeline.html



That's a shill site that "the DNR" pays for to throw people off the track of the FACT that they have been introducing "panthers" into the woods by the hundreds from a secret breeding facility on a secret WMA to kill off the deer population to satisfy the insurance companies who pay them under the table!    

T


----------



## Jester896

Throwback said:


> That's a shill site that "the DNR" pays for to throw people off the track of the FACT that they have been introducing "panthers" into the woods by the hundreds from a secret breeding facility on a secret WMA to kill off the deer population to satisfy the insurance companies who pay them under the table!
> 
> T


----------



## idsman75

Whoever thought this thread would lead to tin foil hats? heh heh heh

On a more or less serious note, that bit about secretly releasing cougars (or "mountain lions" as we called them in Iowa) was exactly the same rumor/urban legend that was circulating after numerous sightings and killings in Iowa.  One was killed in a trailer park in Sioux City.  One was sighted in the grocery store parking lot about a mile from where I lived.  One was killed just north of Sioux Center and was taken for examination to the biology department of the college in that town.  One was hit and killed by a car which was the first concrete sighting and the start of all the silly rumors.


----------



## BuckBoy

Sounds like someone trained their dogs with your pigs. Either neighborhood kids or kin. Didn't even clean up the mess. That is just sorry.


----------



## robert carter

dog


----------



## Throwback

has the booger man got it's pic taken yet?


T


----------



## RockyS

4 pages of reading and still no answer.  My opinion: 
Track- dog
Killer- Not a dog, dont know what it is, but am leaning to bear


----------



## Steve Thompson

I know of 4 people in Putnam and Jasper that have seen big cats. All very honest folks and I have not doubt, they saw big cats in these countys.


----------



## Throwback

Steve Thompson said:


> I know of 4 people in Putnam and Jasper that have seen big cats. All very honest folks and I have not doubt, they saw big cats in these countys.




i know of 4 or 5 HUNDRED people that have seen  big cats all across west central ga.

i also know of probably a hundred people that have seen bigfoot.





T


----------



## Nicodemus

I`m waitin` on the booger man, myself...


----------



## armowarrior

The chupacabras, from chupar "to suck" and cabra "goat", literally "goat sucker"), is a legendary cryptid rumored to inhabit parts of the Americas. It is associated more recently with sightings of an allegedly unknown animal in Puerto Rico , Mexico, and the United States, especially in the latter's Latin American communities. The name comes from the animal's reported habit of attacking and drinking the blood of livestock, especially goats. Physical descriptions of the creature vary. Eyewitness sightings have been claimed as early as 1990 in Puerto Rico, and have since been reported as far north as Maine, and as far south as Chile

Sorry I couln't help it , I'm sure it was a dogs, Coyotes eat at least part of their kill


----------



## Jester896

yep ..that has to be it...things have made it to TX already...they fast
http://buzz.yahoo.com/buzzlog/93844?fp=1
<object height="394" width="448"><param name="movie" value="http://www.nbcdfw.com/syndication?id=98287329&path=%2Fnews%2Flocal-beat"/><embed src="http://www.nbcdfw.com/syndication?id=98287329&path=%2Fnews%2Flocal-beat"  type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" wmode="transparent" allowfullscreen="true" height="394" width="448"></embed><p style="font-size:small">View more news videos at: http://www.nbcdfw.com/video.</p></object>


----------



## CountryGirl13

I am Pretty sure it's a Daggum Werewolf Yall. I'm not sure but I'm pretty Daggum sure it's a Werewolf. JUST KIDDING. It's DEFF a Dog.


----------



## Bkeepr

Nope, a waumpus cat.


----------



## Hankus

over a month and no posts or pics from  1/2   poster/s   who wasn't sure what happened to begin with


----------



## JWT

15 yrs ago I could have give you all the proof you needed !!! I'm gonna keep my mouth shut!!!!


----------



## ga-jadgterrier

JWT said:


> 15 yrs ago I could have give you all the proof you needed !!! I'm gonna keep my mouth shut!!!!



LOL!   15 yrs ago  when i drank and smoked a little herb  i saw alot of weird things also, i am pretty sure bigfoot drove me home once and stayed the night or maybe it was that big hairy chick from the bar, guess i will never know.


----------



## bfriendly

ga-jadgterrier said:


> LOL!   15 yrs ago  when i drank and smoked a little herb  i saw alot of weird things also, i am pretty sure bigfoot drove me home once and stayed the night or maybe it was that big hairy chick from the bar, guess i will never know.



Hate to tell you this, but Bigfoot cant drive


----------



## Jester896

just one left


----------



## JVang93

my bet is some kids with dogs...and they aren't coming back anymore...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

It's obvious why there are no pics. The piggies were abducted, one by one, by space aliens using one of those tractor beams, so there's nothing for the camera to take a picture of.


----------



## t.woods035

Chupacabra


----------



## gaspur1

Jaguars kill by going for the head and neck. They can bite through a hogs head. Pit bulls would have killed all of them and left them in the pen. They can go through a hole if they can get their head in it.  I'm thinking what ever did it will be back. Put your camera on video if it supports that.


----------



## hummdaddy

Scott Cain said:


> that was a dog track for sure. First of all. there are no big cats. Second of all big cats open up the belly first not the head. Set a  steel trap and you will find out .Scott



the guy that just got fined and lost his hunting privileges from killing that panther in troup county has proved that theory wrong!!!


----------



## CAL

duckhunter6 said:


> had 7 small pigs penned up..  all between 10 and 20lbs. 3 got killed and 1 got injured last night. they where found 10yrds from the pen, but had not been eatin. they all had big lacerations around the head and necks. the pen is atleast 4 1/2 feet tall.. i never underestimate wild animals but i cant see a coyote jumpin back out of the pen with a pig in its mouth and not consuming them. my pen is located about 300yrds off the river.  any advice would be helpfull.



I would bet it was dogs as in plural.Have seen hog dogs catch pigs and kill them just for fun and never stop running.If you have a camera to set up,I would bet dogs for sure and that they will be back again.I could write a book about what we call town dogs what follow kids around all day and do dirty work when the sun goes down.Killed our calf's when we had livestock.That is a dog track too and a good size dog at that.
A dog catches an animal at the neck and shakes it till dead.The size pigs would be hardly anything for a good size dog.The deep cuts are from the shaking the dog does.


----------



## Throwback

CAL said:


> I would bet it was dogs as in plural.Have seen hog dogs catch pigs and kill them just for fun and never stop running.If you have a camera to set up,I would bet dogs for sure and that they will be back again.I could write a book about what we call town dogs what follow kids around all day and do dirty work when the sun goes down.Killed our calf's when we had livestock.That is a dog track too and a good size dog at that.
> A dog catches an animal at the neck and shakes it till dead.The size pigs would be hardly anything for a good size dog.The deep cuts are from the shaking the dog does.



that's not fair.  It has to be a black panther. 


T


----------



## magnumman357

Man this is a fun thread!

I know everyone is going by so called behavior of wild animals not killing for the sake of killing and such but i haven't seem anyone add in the possibility of a juvenile panther. Or even a momma panther and a young panther where momma may bring one out for the young one to learn to kill it.
Adult panthers have normal behavior but a juvenile panther is like a giant kitten who may take out the pigs and kill them just for the fun of it.


----------



## willy57

question; u say neighbors have dogs but all were on chains, so hog pen is 300 feet from river ,but you dont tell us how far pen is from your house and dont u have dogs and there would have been lots of Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- raising noise from the pigs being attacked and if you had dogs they would have beeen barking furiously and would have attacked what ever was attacking the pigs dogs not going to let another dog inter its spot so come on something smells awful fishy here to this long time outdoorsman.


----------



## Throwback

<b>GoAnimate.com</b>: Black panthers are everywhere by oldsouthcracker<br/><embed src='http://goanimate.com//api/animation/player' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' wmode='transparent' width='400' height='268' FlashVars='userId=0IVXxIaczaa0&movieId=0Mo2hp_xOYyg&chain_mids=&movieLid=0&movieTitle=Black+panthers+are+everywhere&movieDesc=Typical+dialogue+between+black+panther+%22believers%22+and+those+of+us+that+live+in+reality.&apiserver=http://goanimate.com/&appCode=go&thumbnailURL=http://goanimate.com/files/thumbnails/movie/1564/3025564/6397118L.jpg&fb_app_url=http://goanimate.com/go/&copyable=0&showButtons=1&tlang=en_US&ctc=go&isEmbed=1&is_private_shared=0&isPublished=1&originalId=0zEt_fo4L-5k&is_slideshow=0&is_emessage=0&averageRating=0&ratingCount=0' allowScriptAccess='always' allowFullScreen='true'></embed><br/>Like it? Create your own at *GoAnimate.com*. It's free and fun!


----------



## georgiabound

I would think if there was any conclusion as to what killed the pigs in the last year, it would have been posted.


----------



## willy57

well thats what im saying about something smells fishy on this one not calling the man out as a lier but if pens bottom was so tight pigs 10-20 pounds couldnt get out then what got in pen and took pigs out dead or alive then killed them and know sign?


----------



## georgiabound

I was referring to the fact that this thread has no posts in over 13 months and was revived. Either the OP never found the critter responsible for the pigs killings, or he just never revealed what he did find.


----------



## Tadpole23

Has anybody thought about vampires?  Most likely that's what it was cut the pigs necks drained blood out and drank it. I wouldn't think they would want to put there mouth on a muddy pig lol


----------



## Son

Put a trail camera on that pen.


----------



## gaspur1

Jaguars don't open an animals stomach area to start eating.


----------



## ambush77

I hunt dooly co and Macon co and we have came across stray dogs at least once every season.


----------



## doenightmare

Throwback said:


> i know of 4 or 5 HUNDRED people that have seen  big cats all across west central ga.
> 
> i also know of probably a hundred people that have seen bigfoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T



Who you hanging with T?


----------



## bfriendly

gaspur1 said:


> Jaguars don't open an animals stomach area to start eating.



Actually, I think they will............but so do other intelligent predators, like Bigfoot

They all know that an animal's Liver is the best food on the entire Prey


----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Quack, I see that you have way too much time on your hands.  


Actually, I missed this thread originally so I got more up to date on it this morning.  The surprising thing was to see just how many of those original posters are now banned !!!!


----------



## Huntinfool

> The surprising thing was to see just how many of those original posters are now banned !!!!



It's a disheartening trend these days.  Go look at any thread from a few years ago...you'll see the exact same thing.


----------



## HandgunHTR

Huntinfool said:


> It's a disheartening trend these days.  Go look at any thread from a few years ago...you'll see the exact same thing.



It _*is*_ disheartening when grown men cannot follow very simple rules and ignore multiple warnings.


----------



## englishmonster

ive seen dogs do it ta several animals. only a dog would kill all of them and not eat them


----------



## one hogman

ttt it was a Yeti,   I think, don't know How an Ice Chest can do things  like that but they do.


----------



## Huntinfool

HandgunHTR said:


> It _*is*_ disheartening when grown men cannot follow very simple rules and ignore multiple warnings.



It's disheartening when grown men can't handle lots of things...


----------



## tradhunter98

lungbuster123 said:


> x2 yote tracks are much more narrow. That there was done by a dog.



x2 dog tracks


----------



## BigBuckFinder

Dracula the bite was to the neck!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Guys, I'm starting to get worried about ol' Duckhunter. He hasn't posted in over a year and a half-maybe it got him too?


----------



## Greg45

The track is most definitely a dog and yes a 4 foot fence is nothing I have 2 sheperd mix they both jupm out of a 6 foot fence with no problem but with no bites on the hind end and the cuts on the neck I would think some kind of cat bob most likely the dog could have come in after the fact or during to see what the ruckus was


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> Guys, I'm starting to get worried about ol' Duckhunter. He hasn't posted in over a year and a half-maybe it got him too?


----------

